# Hevi shot + Comp-N-Choke = NO BUENO!!



## aaronward9 (Mar 16, 2011)

I just talked to Dead Eye Eddy and to a CNC rep and found out that you are not supposed to shoot Hevi through their chokes. They said that since its harder than lead, they treat it like steel shot and when shooting steel through tight constrictions, it causes problems. She said they have had cases recently of barrels splitting and cracking. 

With that said, I shoot a SBE2. What other chokes do y'all recommend I use with my gun shooting Hevi 3 1/2" Mag Blend??


----------



## J Gilbert (Mar 16, 2011)

I think it's simply more of a "covering their backside" deal but who knows.  If you're looking for a new choke that is rated for HTL, look at Indian Creek and Pure Gold.  You could also talk to WFL on here, I think he shoots an SBEII with one of his (SumToy) chokes


----------



## aaronward9 (Mar 16, 2011)

J Gilbert said:


> I think it's simply more of a "covering their backside" deal but who knows.  If you're looking for a new choke that is rated for HTL, look at Indian Creek and Pure Gold.  You could also talk to WFL on here, I think he shoots an SBEII with one of his (SumToy) chokes



It's more than a covering of their backside, so they say! I flat out asked if they were covering themselves or if they had confirmed instances where barrels and/or chokes were damaged. She said people had sent in both barrels and chokes that had been damaged from Hevi shot. 

BTW, my CNC has a constriction of .658...


----------



## rutandstrut (Mar 16, 2011)

If you use too tight of choke there is a possibility of over-pressure! I think they test shotgun barrels at 100,000 psi or more...you would have to have a really tight choke, something in the barrel blocking it or a shelk that is loaded way too hot to come close to exceeding the test pressure!


----------



## bnew17 (Mar 16, 2011)

aaronward9 said:


> I just talked to Dead Eye Eddy and to a CNC rep and found out that you are not supposed to shoot Hevi through their chokes. They said that since its harder than lead, they treat it like steel shot and when shooting steel through tight constrictions, it causes problems. She said they have had cases recently of barrels splitting and cracking.
> 
> With that said, I shoot a SBE2. What other chokes do y'all recommend I use with my gun shooting Hevi 3 1/2" Mag Blend??



Indian Creek!!!!!!!!


----------



## maker4life (Mar 16, 2011)

Trulock Chokes .

Their turkey chokes are made for heavier than lead shot and they recommend Heavy Shot as giving the best pattern .

Call them and you can talk directly to the owner of the company and he'll answer any questions you have .

http://www.trulockchokes.com/cgi-bin/eShop/index.cgi?choke_info=yes&cart_id=7589892.1384


----------



## gregg (Mar 16, 2011)

Awe heck, I've had a comp-n-choke in my Moss 835 for years, just shoot some regular lead/copper coated lead turkey loads and you'll be just fine. I've patterned(and killed 50+Toms) with mine using mostly #4's and it is great out to 45 yards.....


----------



## gobblingghost (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a Rhino .673 in my SBE with Magnum Blend and I got 296 in a 10" circle at 40 yrds


----------



## 7mmstw (Mar 16, 2011)

I know when I worked at a local sporting good store and hevi first became pop. I had a customer of mine come in buy some. He asked can I shoot this through my kicks. I stressed no sir it will split that choke and may ruin your barrel. Now I know several people shoot them with hevi but the very next day I mean the very next day he came in with his SB1 in hand with a split choke and barrel. "well you was right and I didnt listen " Other note I have very good patterns out of a jellyhead, I would and will have an Indian Creek choke for sure. My 2 cents


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 16, 2011)

aaronward9 said:


> I just talked to Dead Eye Eddy and to a CNC rep and found out that you are not supposed to shoot Hevi through their chokes. They said that since its harder than lead, they treat it like steel shot and when shooting steel through tight constrictions, it causes problems. She said they have had cases recently of barrels splitting and cracking.
> 
> With that said, I shoot a SBE2. What other chokes do y'all recommend I use with my gun shooting Hevi 3 1/2" Mag Blend??



Rhino, I sent you a pm Aaron.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Mar 16, 2011)

rhino and mag blends are a great combo.


----------



## DocHolliday (Mar 16, 2011)

Same goes for the Gobblin Thunder, which is made by the same people.  I learned the hard way last year! I was unaware that you couldn't shot Hevi-Shot through their choke......4 misses later I saw it on their website in bold letters not to shot Hevi's. 15 years of turkey hunting and never missing one and all of a sudden 4 straight misses, about drove me over the edge until I discovered the problem!  Now it's Hevi-Blends with a Jelly Head.


----------

